# New vender for cyprexx



## DLF (May 20, 2013)

We were just approved to start work for Cyprexx, I need to get some advice on how everyone does their bidding if at all possible.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DLF said:


> We were just approved to start work for Cyprexx, I need to get some advice on how everyone does their bidding if at all possible.


Don't. Just run.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

DLF said:


> We were just approved to start work for Cyprexx, I need to get some advice on how everyone does their bidding if at all possible.



not only do you get the benefits of below average pricing you are now eligible to pay them 3% of every order for their BS E&O requirements. Isn't that a sweet sweet deal?

Be ready for them to randomly fail your orders on QC whenever they feel like it.

This is page 14 of my book "get rich slow the preservation way!"


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

doesn't this company also take a % for WC????


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Don't. Just run.


I agree just RUN Forrest RUN. They are the biggest pain with below average pay


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> doesn't this company also take a % for WC????


Yes they do. 9%.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> doesn't this company also take a % for WC????


Yep!


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't do it! you will bankrupt


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Don't do it! you will bankrupt


What you talking about! I though you wood get rich mow up to an acre for $35!:lol:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> not only do you get the benefits of below average pricing you are now eligible to pay them 3% of every order for their BS E&O requirements. Isn't that a sweet sweet deal?
> 
> Be ready for them to randomly fail your orders on QC whenever they feel like it.
> 
> This is page 14 of my book "get rich slow the preservation way!"


There QC is bull ,they ask for photo they normally don`t ask for!


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if the will work for Cyprexx now?


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently work for Cyprexx. Yes some of their pricing is below average, yet unlike some of my other clients, I only cover 1 county for them. Yes some BSO reports are total BS, but thats why I take on average 400-600 photos per property on initial services and I always stick to my guns and get the pricing that works for me. I always bid higher to make up for that 9%. I am a small mom and pop so I have no need for WC. Here in my area $15-25 is the average pricing Residential Cutters are getting here, SO $32 isnt so bad, takes about 5 mins to load grass photos in the office. Its rare for me to get a place that is a 1 acre cut ! 
Point is yes Cyprexx can be a PITA and YES their pricing may be below average considering what the Nationals like LPS, NFR and such pay, but I make the numbers work. We all run our businesses differently


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> I currently work for Cyprexx. Yes some of their pricing is below average, yet unlike some of my other clients, I only cover 1 county for them. Yes some BSO reports are total BS, but thats why I take on average 400-600 photos per property on initial services and I always stick to my guns and get the pricing that works for me. I always bid higher to make up for that 9%. I am a small mom and pop so I have no need for WC. Here in my area $15-25 is the average pricing Residential Cutters are getting here, SO $32 isnt so bad, takes about 5 mins to load grass photos in the office. Its rare for me to get a place that is a 1 acre cut !
> Point is yes Cyprexx can be a PITA and YES their pricing may be below average considering what the Nationals like LPS, NFR and such pay, but I make the numbers work. We all run our businesses differently


I hope people are getting more than $25 for an acre lawn is your area!:thumbsup: The only problem I run in to on there initial services is they keep adding things to there flat rate that I was able to charge extra for! I too bid enough to make it pay off!(unless it`s under 20CYD`s)!My only real problem with them is the ongoing stuff $35 for lawns and $25 maids! Number dont work if your paying employees to do, they are now forcing you to do if you want to do the initials work! But shouldn`t be a problem in a few year with the direction there headed! Would mean bye this just a few years ago there flat rate was $490(locks,sale clean,lawn,and debris) now it`s $470 and they are asking you to do more!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

tak said:


> I currently work for Cyprexx. Yes some of their pricing is below average, yet unlike some of my other clients, I only cover 1 county for them. Yes some BSO reports are total BS, but thats why I take on average 400-600 photos per property on initial services and I always stick to my guns and get the pricing that works for me. I always bid higher to make up for that 9%. I am a small mom and pop so I have no need for WC. Here in my area $15-25 is the average pricing Residential Cutters are getting here, SO $32 isnt so bad, takes about 5 mins to load grass photos in the office. Its rare for me to get a place that is a 1 acre cut !
> Point is yes Cyprexx can be a PITA and YES their pricing may be below average considering what the Nationals like LPS, NFR and such pay, but I make the numbers work. We all run our businesses differently


If you know there are better companies and better opportunities out there why do you allow Cyprexx to control you?

The excuses you make sound like a battered woman on Dr. Phil. "Well he only hits me when he's drunk! He only cheated with her because she hit on him." 

They only pay less and scam you more because allow them to. You should never be in a position where you have to make the numbers work. The numbers should carry you and them some. Small mom and pop to me means you work all day for an obviously meager wage then you go home and upload. That's no way to live but if it's how you are gonna live at least make money doing it.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is some scuttlebutt you'l just love...
SGP...to take the FNMA account from Cyprexx in Sept....no confirmation yet but no one at Cyprexx is denying...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Here is some scuttlebutt you'l just love...
> SGP...to take the FNMA account from Cyprexx in Sept....no confirmation yet but no one at Cyprexx is denying...


safeguard ?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> not only do you get the benefits of below average pricing you are now eligible to pay them 3% of every order for their BS E&O requirements. Isn't that a sweet sweet deal?
> 
> Be ready for them to randomly fail your orders on QC whenever they feel like it.
> 
> This is page 14 of my book "get rich slow the preservation way!"


They do not require E&O. Been working for them for four years now and never have had E&O. They do take 9% if you do not have WC insurance.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

tak said:


> I currently work for Cyprexx. Yes some of their pricing is below average, yet unlike some of my other clients, I only cover 1 county for them. Yes some BSO reports are total BS, but thats why I take on average 400-600 photos per property on initial services and I always stick to my guns and get the pricing that works for me. I always bid higher to make up for that 9%. I am a small mom and pop so I have no need for WC. Here in my area $15-25 is the average pricing Residential Cutters are getting here, SO $32 isnt so bad, takes about 5 mins to load grass photos in the office. Its rare for me to get a place that is a 1 acre cut !
> Point is yes Cyprexx can be a PITA and YES their pricing may be below average considering what the Nationals like LPS, NFR and such pay, but I make the numbers work. We all run our businesses differently


I gotta back him up on this one. We work in the same area and our biggest competition is a guy with a 4'x4' sign on the back of his trailer that says he will cut ANY yard for $15 - mow, edge, trim and blow. Around here $32 per cut is not bad. We are in an area that has a high density of foreclosures so we have the luxury of not having to drive far between properties. 

Also, Cyprexx is the company I have heard the least number of complaints about here or anywhere else. I know I am not going to get rich, but the lights are on and the kids are fed and that is a lot more than I can say for a lot people I know right now.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> They do not require E&O. Been working for them for four years now and never have had E&O. They do take 9% if you do not have WC insurance.


Maybe it's a regional thing because they asked me to do some work for them last year or the year before? They wanted to pay me $30.00 for grass cuts I was getting $80.00 for. Two of them were the exact same properties and they were all for the same bank I was getting any where from $80-125 for.

Their QC is laughable. If you enjoy their work good for you. I lump them in with Safeguard, FAS, A2Z, and PK Management. Low pay too many QC requirements and ridiculous pictures. Companies like this are why we stick to P&P whenever possible. 

I have a couple of REO, and other companies that offer $1,500.00 packages for Initial Services and I don't even like that. I don't get out of bed to go to work everyday and put food on the table or make a living. If I can't KILL IT why bother. The guy on the assembly line putting in his 8hrs makes a living and he doesn't have the bull****. He puts in his 8 and cracks open a cold one.

*Stockholm syndrome*, or *capture–bonding*, is a psychological phenomenon in which hostages express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending them. These feelings are generally considered irrational in light of the danger or risk endured by the victims, who essentially mistake a lack of abuse from their captors for an act of kindness.[1][2] The FBI's Hostage Barricade Database System shows that roughly 27% of victims show evidence of Stockholm syndrome.[3]
Stockholm syndrome can be seen as a form of *traumatic bonding*, which does not necessarily require a hostage scenario, but which describes “strong emotional ties that develop between two persons where one person intermittently harasses, beats, threatens, abuses, or intimidates the other.”[4] One commonly used hypothesis to explain the effect of Stockholm syndrome is based on Freudian theory. It suggests that the bonding is the individual’s response to trauma in becoming a victim. Identifying with the aggressor is one way that the ego defends itself. When a victim believes the same values as the aggressor, they cease to be a threat.[5]


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing because they asked me to do some work for them last year or the year before? They wanted to pay me $30.00 for grass cuts I was getting $80.00 for. Two of them were the exact same properties and they were all for the same bank I was getting any where from $80-125 for.
> 
> Their QC is laughable. If you enjoy their work good for you. I lump them in with Safeguard, FAS, A2Z, and PK Management. Low pay too many QC requirements and ridiculous pictures. Companies like this are why we stick to P&P whenever possible.
> 
> ...


I do not have Stockholm syndrome and I have been that guy working on the assembly line. I would rather hold a sign on a street corner that says "Veteran needs help God Bless" than ever go back to factory work. Crack whores are treated better than factory workers and any work at any price in this industry is better than any factory work. 

The QC is annoying but after the same inspector gets busted by me for making crap up a few times I no longer have an issue with him or her. 

In Central Florida you will not get much more than $30 for a grass cut. Period. I have a friend who owns one of the largest lawn and landscaping companies in the area and he can only get a little $35 per cut and that is with annual contracts in some of the better neighborhoods. 

There are simply too many guys here willing to cut grass for $$15 per cut.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I do not have Stockholm syndrome and I have been that guy working on the assembly line. I would rather hold a sign on a street corner that says "Veteran needs help God Bless" than ever go back to factory work. Crack whores are treated better than factory workers and any work at any price in this industry is better than any factory work.
> 
> The QC is annoying but after the same inspector gets busted by me for making crap up a few times I no longer have an issue with him or her.
> 
> ...


I had a national paying HUD fees with a 20% discount beg me to take Florida 2 years ago. I also know a good regional out of Tampa that pays better and quicker than Cyprexx and not one of their clients has the BS QC. 

It sounds like you are happy with Cyprexx though. Some companies work well together? We have had great luck with a couple of nationals that everyone hates. I also have a realtor that we work for that no one in town likes. I think she is awesome.


----------



## DLF (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice and I would love to branch out to other companies. However Cyprexx has given us a chance, That at this point we would like to try we worked as a sub contractor for one of their vendors and barley made it. Hopefully we can do better on our own. I still have not read any answer to my original question.


----------



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing because they asked me to do some work for them last year or the year before? They wanted to pay me $30.00 for grass cuts I was getting $80.00 for. Two of them were the exact same properties and they were all for the same bank I was getting any where from $80-125 for.


You guys might be talking apples and oranges here... what sized area are you talking about for $80-$125? Around here the subdivisions average 1/3 acre per lawn and the going rate is $35 - $40. Two guys are done and gone in 15 minutes. With density, they're doing ok at those rates, but if you're doing acreages at that, you're going broke- that barely pays minimum wage and maintenance and it doesn't matter where you live. That guy working for $15 will be out of business as soon as his mower needs a major repair.

Might be more useful if we broke it out by area size. Are most of you charging under/over 10,000 or 15,000 sf or how do you break it out?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

DLF said:


> We were just approved to start work for Cyprexx, I need to get some advice on how everyone does their bidding if at all possible.


We get $125 minimum for any initial yard work. Minimum $50 for recuts every 14 days and we go up from there. The only exception would be a condo type strip of grass in front or a block of 23 $40 recuts that were sent to us in one town. Nationals will squeeze you into their pricing if you let them. Sometime you can come to terms (IN WRITING), other times your best to keep some open spots on your schedule.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> You guys might be talking apples and oranges here... what sized area are you talking about for $80-$125?


1/3 acre is about right. I have guys that cut properties like it was their own. They wouldn't do a mow and go if I tried to make them. When we come upon a yard that was left to grow 48" and then knocked down with the clippings blown against the siding and covering the walks and drives, it is just like an initial service. I also have guys that sometimes get a bubble stuck in their head and interrupts blood flow. Those guys I'll use for someone that just wants the "grass cut and nothing else." I didn't just wake up like this one day and that is how we started business; we did thousand of crap jobs for nickles and dimes and the nationals could have cared less.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Most people on this forum are not getting 80-125 per grass cut. I am a small operation and I have 1 client I get HUD rates for others I get 25-45 per cut because I go through a regional. 3 years ago I was direct with 3 nationals and I quit them or they dropped me because they wanted me to cover a larger area , In which I didn't feel comfortable handling, being with regionals allowed me to stay smaller in a more confined area, make a tad less but I was only doing 8-10 hours a day. When I covered a larger area my checks were bigger but I was not home often. 
Some people on this forum are in deed Regionals making the 80-125 a cut and I wonder what they pay their subs and those that are not regionals but large companies with employees and several crews how much do you pay those employees?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In my day I was a one man band. I did construction and landlording and rehabs all by my lonesome. I grew by word of mouth. Got into preservation because the broker's wanted me. Hired guys when I couldn't finish a day after 14 hours. Tried covering a state for about 6 weeks and got tired of Chicago and pulling campers around for a little bit more money. It wouldn't matter if it was still just me or me and 100 guys; my maint guys go from 40-60k for five 8-3 days and the weekends off. I've always paid people when the job was done, and then waiting my 60 days for my money, or some of it. Yes, markets are different everywhere, but a $25 grass cut still sucks no matter who you are, moresoe when you aren't sure if you will even get paid.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> You guys might be talking apples and oranges here... what sized area are you talking about for $80-$125? Around here the subdivisions average 1/3 acre per lawn and the going rate is $35 - $40. Two guys are done and gone in 15 minutes. With density, they're doing ok at those rates, but if you're doing acreages at that, you're going broke- that barely pays minimum wage and maintenance and it doesn't matter where you live. That guy working for $15 will be out of business as soon as his mower needs a major repair.
> 
> Might be more useful if we broke it out by area size. Are most of you charging under/over 10,000 or 15,000 sf or how do you break it out?


I am talking HUD rates minus the discount. The only time we work for less than that is if the client doesn't require many pics or doesn't QC us to death. If they require less than 8 photos and don't care if we weed eat we will do cheap grass cuts. They get what they pay for. We have one client that only wants us to mow 15 ft back from the property 1 time every 3 weeks.


----------



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

This is probably a dumb question but do they still charge those deductions if you have E&O and pay your own WC or are you paying for theirs?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> This is probably a dumb question but do they still charge those deductions if you have E&O and pay your own WC or are you paying for theirs?


No. If you have WC they do not deduct anything.


----------

